# help with heat



## jeep98

my ac have a heat opt so i put it to heat but it just blow out cold i really dont know how to get the heat to come out new to the camping world i had a old camper1976 the propain heater work really good on it but that one had like 6 heat holes my 2006 only have 2 and cant feel the heat 4 a real long time so if i can get the over head to work that be nice any help thanks


----------



## happiestcamper

Take a breath, and welcome aboard :welcome:

Every A/C I've seen in campers had the heat switch - but not all have heat. Are you sure that your's has that option? If it does and isn't working, you probably want someone qualified to look at it.


----------



## bobrussell

hello jeep

i think you're saying your roof a/c units has the heat option but it doesn't seem to work?

are you sure your units has this option? mine has the button/knobs for the heat control but doesn't have the actual heat strip in the unit. if you turn it on and set it on heat, it will blow air but no heat, looks very confusing. looks like they could have put a sticker on it that said "no heat" or something.

look in the manual/internet and make sure you do have the heat strip installed, they'll show you were to look.

later, bob


----------



## jeep98

yes my roof a/c unit it say opt heat some one say i need to propain on 4 it to work but u are prob right it prob needs that heat strip if so where do i get one the other heater sucks lol


----------



## bobrussell

the strip is in the exhaust duct (i think, can't remember for sure). you're best bet to find one would be a local rv dealer, might want some body to install it.

the furnaces put out a lot of air but it doesn't feel to warm. we use a couple of 1000 watt electric heaters (about $20 at wal-mart) when it's cold. i think that's what most people do. that way you can save your propane and use somebody else's electricity.


----------



## buddha

You may need to add the heating coils to your unit. My unit has the knob option but I had to add the element. easy to do but it only blows warm air. It is designed to take off the cill, not to heat the camper.


----------

